# An interesting idea sure to spark some controversy



## Bandguy (Jun 28, 2007)

Personally, I like the idea:

Link


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 28, 2007)

A medium size rice paddle works well too.


----------



## jsup (Jun 28, 2007)

for spanking. LOL

It's an ok article. But I think if you catch your child smoking, drinking, or taking drugs, the paddle is not going to fix the problem. Those actions show a deeper problem than just "behavior".


----------



## MW (Jun 28, 2007)

A maximum five smacks a day? That could create problems if the child knows about the quota and the parent has used them up early in the day.


----------



## Augusta (Jun 28, 2007)

A certain little boy has already gotten 7-10. I am losing count.


----------



## Bandguy (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't think that is meant to be a hard rule. I think he was just using that as an example of how you might put it together.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 29, 2007)

I think I've got disagreements with at least 50% of that website's proposals.

And I'm sure they mean well, but frankly, anyone getting this kind of counsel off the internet must have extremely poor surroundings, and little or nothing going for them as far as a church.


----------



## Herald (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm ambivalent about the website's recommendations but agree with corporal punishment for certain offences.


----------



## Bandguy (Jun 29, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> I think I've got disagreements with at least 50% of that website's proposals.
> 
> And I'm sure they mean well, but frankly, anyone getting this kind of counsel off the internet must have extremely poor surroundings, and little or nothing going for them as far as a church.



Ok. What is the 50% you do agree with?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 29, 2007)

Bandguy said:


> Ok. What is the 50% you do agree with?



Well, I'd start with the # of strokes, as others have above: those are instructions (In my humble opinion) for squeamish spankers.

But the extent of a spanking raises other questions. Proverbs 20:30 (KJV) reads: "The blueness of a wound cleanseth away evil: so do stripes the inward parts of the belly." Bottom-bruises are spiritually healthy, according to the Book. Will 1, 2, 3 swats be "memorable"? Maybe 4 or 5, but not with my kids.

Another--what is that "rod" (biblical term) they have there? Does anyone remember "switches"? The best disciplining tool is a quite-thin (but substantial), flexible stick. Most dowels, paint-stirrers (similar to pictured), or wooden spoons are not "limber" enough, and the greater force required to make them "felt" attach unnecessary risk to young children. Neither do you want something like a straw-wisp, that carries no "punch". You need to calibrate your "switch" to the age/capacity of the one being disciplined. "Belts" are NOT appropriate for young children either. They can more easily slice skin, etc. They are more akin to criminal punishment (i.e. the "lash").

In addition, the "wider" the surface of the implement, the larger body area gets "numbed", the nerves are overloaded for as much as several seconds. So, frankly with a paddle that wide (pictured) the spanking is effectively "over" after 5 swats max, regardless of how many might be needed. However, with a thin, light, flexible, substantial rod, you can "fan" a backside, and give a memorable lesson in which many strokes (if necessary), covering the whole backside, extend the lesson by making the last stroke count almost as much as the first.

Personally, my wife does the "light" discipline. She may paddle many times, and only a few strokes per episode, but may increase them. But when she feels that the child has escalated to DEFCON 5 *[edit to DEFCON 1]*, then it's my job. I take no pleasure in my job, but I am efficient. And usually, the problem is settled after that. I usually take it to the point at which I feel I must stop, and then go a little longer, because I am a softee--I tend to think like the child. What I think will help me remember to do right is usually far less than it actually takes to learn the lesson.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 29, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> But when she feels that the child has escalated to DEFCON 5, then it's my job.



Bruce -- Do you mean DEFCON 1?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 29, 2007)

Yessss. I wrote the one, then changed it. should have googled it:
http://www.fas.org/nuke/guide/usa/c3i/defcon.htm


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 29, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Yessss. I wrote the one, then changed it. should have googled it:
> http://www.fas.org/nuke/guide/usa/c3i/defcon.htm



It's ok, Bruce. I just happened to see _War Games_ again recently.


----------



## tdowns (Jun 29, 2007)

*That's OK Bruce....*

in the sake of fun, we've called it everything from Capcon 10, to Defcon 10 for descriptions of serious situations...I finally looked it up, so now we have it right....but I still think, for the sake of banter, more fun to have the higher numbers....so I'm sticking with Situation of Stress 1 minor; 10...as worst case possibly imaginable.....or, "I've got an SS10 situation...."


----------



## Bandguy (Jun 29, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Well, I'd start with the # of strokes, as others have above: those are instructions (In my humble opinion) for squeamish spankers.
> 
> But the extent of a spanking raises other questions. Proverbs 20:30 (KJV) reads: "The blueness of a wound cleanseth away evil: so do stripes the inward parts of the belly." Bottom-bruises are spiritually healthy, according to the Book. Will 1, 2, 3 swats be "memorable"? Maybe 4 or 5, but not with my kids.
> 
> ...




But Bruce, I asked you about the 50% you do agree with.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 29, 2007)

OK, I missread the question too. Can anything else be wrong about this ... ?


----------



## Kristine with a K (Jun 29, 2007)

Maybe I read the article/ad wrong, but I read it as if the author had a little smirk on his face. A smirk was along the lines of, "This is serious, but it's funny, too." And it made me smile, too. A bit tongue-in-cheek?

*Keep Breathing*


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 30, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Most dowels, paint-stirrers (similar to pictured), or wooden spoons are not "limber" enough, and the greater force required to make them "felt" attach unnecessary risk to young children. Neither do you want something like a straw-wisp, that carries no "punch". You need to calibrate your "switch" to the age/capacity of the one being disciplined. "Belts" are NOT appropriate for young children either. They can more easily slice skin, etc. They are more akin to criminal punishment (i.e. the "lash").
> 
> In addition, the "wider" the surface of the implement, the larger body area gets "numbed", the nerves are overloaded for as much as several seconds.



Not necessarily. You drill large holes in the paddle - at a 45 degree angle - so it whistles a little before making impact.... you'll never hit the exact same spot more than once, so the area getting hit each time will differ and the spanking will not be over after 4-5 hits....Oh wait, did I happen to mention I pledged a fraternity in colllege ? Never mind, ignore everything I just said....

*slowly backs out of thread*


----------



## Gloria (Jun 30, 2007)

BlackCalvinist said:


> Not necessarily. You drill large holes in the paddle - at a 45 degree angle - so it whistles a little before making impact.... you'll never hit the exact same spot more than once, so the area getting hit each time will differ and the spanking will not be over after 4-5 hits....Oh wait, did I happen to mention I pledged a fraternity in colllege ? Never mind, ignore everything I just said....
> 
> *slowly backs out of thread*



You sir, are a mess...I don't have to ask WHY you know this...*smh*


----------

